

Ask HN: Those of you who signed up for App.net. Are you actually using it? - junto

I signed up for an App.net developer account, but if I'm honest about it, I've kind of forgotten about it.<p>Only when I see a post on HN regarding App.net do I think, "oh yeah, my App.Net account, I should really do something with it".<p>Naturally, I forget about it again.<p>Are the majority of people like me, or are there lots of people getting involved?
======
cstrat
I am the same as you, signed up a dev account. At the time I had no real
intention to use it, but I wanted to support the idea.

If I do decide to do something with it, at least I have my account!

~~~
junto
Yep, I had a similar train of thought. I liked the idea, and could spare the
$50 to help them on their way.

------
kgutteridge
only really via IFTTT, though think I could migrate as most of the people I
care to follow on Twitter are broadly doing the same, so whilst I am not
actively using it, the ability to jump ship a lot easier is there

------
truebecomefalse
Signed up, reserved name and I am now waiting for it to be something useful.

------
dawson
Yup, same. Bought / reserved the username 'just in case', nothing more.

